# What's your favorite band and albums?



## bjurusik (Apr 6, 2003)

Personally I listen to all types of music, from rock, to rap, to funk, to jazz, to electronic, etc.  My favorite bands would have to be Radiohead, Smashing Pumpkins, and Pearl Jam.  Also up there is Pink Floyd, the Beatles, Coldplay, Nine Inch Nails, Deftones, Travis, Stereophonics, Blur, Led Zep, Rolling Stones ... I could go on but that's a general idea.  And my favorite CD of all time is the Smashing Pumpkin's _Siamese Dream_ with Radiohead's _OK Computer_ coming in second and Coldplay's _Parachutes_ third.  How about all of you?


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 6, 2003)

My favorite bands are System of a Down, KoRn, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Linkin Park, Nirvana, Tenacious D, Queens Of The Stone Age, Audioslave, Rage Against the Machine and "Weird Al" Yankovic and my favorite albums are:


Self Titled - System of a Down
Self Titled - KoRn
Toxicity - System of a Down
Steal This Album - System of a Down
Songs For the Deaf - Queens of the Stone Age
Nirvana - MTV Unplugged in New York
Self Titled - Tenacious D
Nirvana - Nevermind
Self Titled - Audioslave
Nirvana - In Utero
[/list=1]


----------



## OmegaMan (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok....here's my shortlist....

1.  Radiohead - OK Computer.
2 > .  Everything else.

Best album ever!  :->


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 7, 2003)

...any kind of music out there but I have one artist somewhat above others for many reasons...

*--> David Bowie <--*

-I'm not into drugs or anything...
-I'm not gay...
-I'm not THAT old...
-And yes, I like the so called "Rock" music...
-And no, I like the 90s-00s version of Bowie better than the Bowie of say, 70s...
-And yes, David Bowie is one of the few living legends of truly artistic ways

My name is Hulkaros and I'm a David Bowie and Apple fan!   

PS.Some of the best Bowie stuff out there are:
-Bowie Live At The BBC2000 CD
-The Best Of David Bowie DVDs and CDs
-Heathen


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 7, 2003)

SOAD - SOAD
by the way - RHCP
the burning red - machine head
to record only water for 10 days - john frusciante
californication - RHCP


----------



## Perseus (Apr 7, 2003)

I love all types of music, notably Jazz, and electronic. But I would really like to add that some music composed for video games is really good. Take Chrono Trigger for example. I think video game music is underappreciated.  The Japanese orchestrated CD of Zelda: Ocarina of Time was awesome! 

-Perseus


----------



## habilis (Apr 7, 2003)

Boards of Canada
Autechre 
Plaid 

And of course, last but not least, my own electronica ambient experiment, habilis


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2003)

Top 3 selection in each style:

PROGRESSIVE ROCK

- King Crimson / Robert Fripp
- Soft Machine / Robert Wyatt
- David Sylvian

EXPERIMENTAL

- Brian Eno
- The Future Sound of London
- Aphex Twin

HARD ROCK

- Led Zeppelin
- Metallica
- Judas Priest

INDUSTRIAL

- Rammstein
- Ministry
- Frontline Assembly

ELECTRONIC

- The Chemical Brothers
- The Prodigy
- Leftfield

DRUM AND BASS

- Black Sun Empire
- Special Forces / Photek Records
- Total Science

TECHNO

- Carl Cox
- Technasia / Sino Records
- Jeff Mills


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2003)

Habilis, I enjoyed listening to your audio project very much. I'm a total Brian Eno fan, so you can imagine I liked much of your audiowork.

If I had one criticism to make, I'd say the drum patterns are the weak parts of your tracks (for those who have one obviously). The drums don't sound as great as the rest of your instruments.

I think you would probably enjoy Patrick O'Hearn, if you see this name in a record shop, just give it a try


----------



## themacko (Apr 7, 2003)

My favorite bands include:

Tea Leaf Green
Keller Williams
Jack Johnson
Ben Harper
Dave Matthews Band
String Cheese Incident
Sound Garden
Primus


----------



## habilis (Apr 7, 2003)

toast: thanks. yeah the songs I have up there aren't to complicated in the drum sequences, it's all work in evolution. And about your favorites, FSOL is awesome I almost forgot about them, Dead Cities is my favorite album if I was forced to choose, also, the 2-CD Selected Ambient Works by Aphex Twin is my favorite. I also just remebered how much I love Meat Beat Manifesto, very intelliegent ambient, you might like it..

omegaman:
OK Computer is a perfect 10 album, I love radiohead.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 7, 2003)

my list changes often, so right now my list goes like this. 
1. bad religion (haven't listened to them in years, but i had an itch, so that is what i listen to most now)
2. dave matthews band.
3. tool
4. incubus
5. atmosphere (real hip hop, not that glam rap sh!t on the radio or mtv)

but then there is the weekend, and i go to the clubs/raves, whatever (and no, i am not a crazy drug addict party kid  )
1. dj rap (jungle, drum & bass)
2. dj marky (jungle, with a funky brazilian flavor)
3. pretty much any jungle or drum & bass.
4. or some really good speed garage

damn. these lists are hard to do. i listen to everything except country and pop.
edit= oh yeah, i have been listening to alot of jack johnson lately too. there is a show coming up, jack johnson & ben harper. i can't wait for that


----------



## mr. k (Apr 7, 2003)

all kinds of music is tight for me right now, i haven't listened to a lot of country lately but in the car the only station i could get was a country one and i discovered it really isn't that bad.  rock/hip-hop and rap (especially the old stuff)/alternative/dj mixes/ and just about anything else.  I don't really know the names of music but one of my best cd's now is linkin park - reanimation.  I just got a counting crow's cd and its real good stuff...  and how can you not like sean paul or eminem ( his new single is real good - sing it? can't find the cd it's on though)?  I just wish I had more time to listen to music... I have way too more then I could ever listen too.  I want an iPod!  Cd's are a pain to carry and use.

coldplay is real good, tupac is a real good listen, on the rock end a lot of the pop rock, system too, I wish I could find the xecutioners album but haven't seen it lately; it looks really good...


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xyle_one _
> *3. tool*



Tool 'Lateralus' is produced by David Botrill from King Crimson. Few people know the connection between both groups. But there is one for sure !

*Habilis*, 'Dead Cities' was the first album of FSOL I discovered, compltely perchance. It's a 100% masterpiece. Songs like Quagmire, In a State of Permanent Abyss, etc., are the exact continuation of Brian Eno's ambient work, with better technical material and a new reflexion about sampling that Brian Eno did not have. His work stays, however, milestone #1 of all ambient/illbient/experimental music.

Best Aphex Twin of all time: Drukqs (2CDs) and maxi EP 'Come to Daddy', which includes one of his best songs, 'Bucephalus Bouncing Ball' ! His 'Classics' are great too.

Meat Beat would have appeared on my list if I had made a top 5 for each category 

---

What about concerts ? Some of the bands quoted in this thread I've seen in concerts:

- Incubus (Reading Festival 2002) #great#
- Rammstein (Eurockéennes, Belfort, France 2002) #excellent concert#
- The Chemical Brothers (Belfort) #excellent too#
- Prodigy (Reading) #mind-blowing#
- Travis (Belfort) #nice#


----------



## Androo (Apr 7, 2003)

ummm most canadian rock bands i like...
sum41
treblecharger
avirllavigne
andystochansky

and then i like
goodcharlotte
newfoundglory
blink182
boxcarracer
brandnew
incubus
hoobastank
chevelle
audioslave
americanhi-fi
jimmyeatworld
dashboard confessional
somethingcorporate
redhotchilipeppers
googoodolls

aaand that's all.


----------



## toast (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *sum41
> blink182
> incubus
> ...



... were all present at Reading Festival. Come with me a Reading this year, Metallica's on tour ! ::evil::


----------



## Cat (Apr 8, 2003)

I listen a lot to:
The Beatles (yay!)
Uriah Heep (especially very 'eavy, very 'umble)
Metallica (Always liked them)
Dream Theater (Fantastic music! 'Images and Words' is wonderfull!)
Apocalyptica (Their first album was really great)
Deep Purple (Machinehead rocks!)
Queen (The Live album Killers was very very good)
Blind Guardian (Nightfall on MiddleEarth)
Rhapsody (Good singer, nice classical influences)

I also used to listen a lot to Manowar, Laibach and Covenant, but that has passed a bit now ... 

BTW. I own most of that music on LP or cassette ...


----------



## toast (Apr 8, 2003)

Metal rules !
Esp. Manowar 'Kingdom Come' track. Love it, total fun


----------



## jarinteractive (Apr 8, 2003)

Embodyment -- Rock from Dallas
the Benjamin Gate -- Rock from South Africa
Parkway -- Rock w/ a good groove
the Hockets -- a band on my college campus
Mars Ill -- Underground hip-hop

-JARinteractive


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2003)

You kids listen to some crazy music. 

I find I'm listening to a band I first noticed when I was watching Cowboy Bebop. The band's name is &#33733;&#37326;&#12424;&#12358;&#23376; (Seatbelts). 

I also listen to:

Cowboy Junkies
Semisonic
Liz Phair
Swing Out Sister
Foo Fighters
Ramones (yes I'm getting old)
Talking Heads (now I know I'm old)

Plus a whole lot more.


----------



## diddy (Apr 12, 2003)

Wilco - Summerteeth
Ryan Adams - Gold
Nada Surf - The Proximity Effect
Oasis - Definatly Maybe
Radiohead - The Bends


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2003)

The Corrs - Forgiven, not forgotten
Black Sabbath - Tyr
Queen - Innuendo


----------



## Starshaped (Apr 13, 2003)

My favourite band for the past 8 years has always been Blur,they've been away for a while but i'm seeing them live in London next month and i can't wait.

Other bands i like are/were The Verve,Super Furry Animals,The Bluetones,Coldplay,Supergrass there are loads of others but these are probably my favourite.

Some of my fave albums are:-

Blur-Parklife 
The Verve-Urban Hymns
The Bluetones-Expecting To Fly
The Stone Roses-The Stone Roses

Over the past 31/2 years i've also been heavily into electronic music mostly trance,i've been to a lot of the world famous trance clubs like Cream,Gatecrasher & Godskitchen and i love it.


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Ok... No particular order here because music is very much part of my life and I just can'y pick one over the other.  My favorites go in rotations so it is different week by week.

Therapy?
System Of A Down
Social Distortion
Bad Religion
NWA
Screeching Weasel
AFI
ALL
Zeke
Weezer
Toadies
Metallica (Anything before Load)


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here comes the Christian whack-job with his list:

Sonicflood
Newsboys
David Crowder Band
4Him
Audio Adrenaline
dcTalk
Passion Worship Band
Delirious?
Five Iron Frenzy
FFH
GS Megaphone
Apt. Core
Relient K
Supertones
The Katinas
Third Day
Caedmon's Call
Matt Redman
Chris Tomlin
Mercy Me
and many others.....


----------



## Decado (Apr 22, 2003)

hmmm
Blonde redhead - melody of certain damaged lemons
Sonic youth - a thousand leaves
Yo la Tengo - and then nothing turnes itself inside out
White stripes - elephant
Velvet underground - velvet undergound
Leonard Cohen - songs of leonard cohen
Suzanne Vega - Suzanne vega
Nick Drake - Pink moon

but leonard cohen is the one artist i constantly come back to. I enjoy his books and his poetry.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2003)

I like everything and have a large collection of music, but my favorite band by FAR has got to be KoRn!!  Everything else I can like, except some country and some rap


----------



## jarinteractive (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> *Here comes the Christian whack-job with his list:*



Rock on!  Yours aren't the only Christian bands on the list.

-JARinteractive


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2003)

Wasn't Stratovarious christian too?


----------



## phatcactus (Apr 23, 2003)

B.B. King's Blues is King, Cursive's Domestica, Desaparecidos' Read Music, Speak Spanish, and Bright Eyes' Lifted are glued into my CD player.

Also, Pedestrian! (http://pedestrian.homeunix.com/)


----------



## Trip (May 12, 2003)

*sigh*, they made me do it (in no order):

Coldplay
Cake
Blink-182
All-American Rejects
Ninedays
Greenday
Too Long Out (Me own band)
Pedestrian
Live
Our Lady Peace
3 Doors Down
Taking Back Sunday
Sum41
Audioslave
Radiohead
Rage Against the Machine
Incubus
The Used
Beyond the Wall
Oasis
Third Eye Blind
Nirvana
Foo Fighters (New album sucks!)
Goo Goo Dolls
Matchbox 20
Will Smith
Staind
Len
Beastie Boys
Green Light
Stern
Boxcar Racer
Smashing Pumpkins
Semisonic
The Verve
Goofball
Soul Coughing
Counting Crows
Deep Blue Something
Sunfall Festival
Breaking the Nine
Press Clutch
NOFX
Racecar
Fitch
Everclear
Bleed
What went out
Less Than Jake
Boy Hits Car
CKY

All my favorites.


----------



## Arden (May 12, 2003)

While I like many forms of rock and alternative, and also electronic/trance/dance music, currently my faves are:

1. Pink Floyd _Dark Side of the Moon_
2. Tool _Lateralus_

I want very much to see either of these bands live.

Bands I have seen live (and who played together):

 Sevendust, Soil, Switched
 Tommy Lee (met him), Oleander, Nonpoint, Local H, Drowning Pool was supposed to be there but Dave Williams died right before the concert, several others

I have been to other concerts, but I don't have time to list them right now.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 17, 2003)

Not necessarily a list of my "favorite" bands, but those which I listen to very often. 

Bad Religion
Incubus
Dave Matthews Band
Foo Fighters
Fuel
Godsmack
Lenny Kravitz
Linkin Park

- G!mpy


----------



## Yang shushu (May 18, 2003)

Kraftwerk
Tangerine Dream
Synergy
Pluxus


----------



## Trip (May 18, 2003)

*Awww man! This CD just came out a few days ago and it's probably the best CD i've heard in a long while! YOU NEED TO GO GET THIS!*

It's Third Eye Blind's "Out of the Vein". Link: http://www.3eb.com


----------



## mr. k (May 18, 2003)

third eye blind is tight i should get their new cd...
their old one is a classic - ive had it forever, it was one of the first ones i ever bought.  
i could list all my favorites, but i would be better off just saying that i love music almost no matter what, and with enough variety i can listen to almost anything.  too much of one thing and i get bored, so i have a smart playlist in iTunes that loads 500 random tracks from my library (out of almost 2500) and i just listen to that and don't hear the same thing too much.


----------



## toast (May 18, 2003)

For my own, I just discovered X-Press 2, album "Muzikizum". Saw David Byrnes in the tracklisting, that's why it caught my eye.

The album is a pure jewel, and the song feat. Byrnes is one of the best thing I've heard this year.


----------



## Shifting (May 19, 2003)

i'm currently completely obsessed with Godsmack's latest record "Faceless".  i can't survive a single day without listening to the whole thing at least 3-5 times.


----------



## Vard (May 19, 2003)

Compared to what's already here, I don't think I will be adding much, but here's the way I see it....

Metallica-----favorite band
Master of Puppests----favorite Metal Album
Appetite for Destruction----Greatest rock album of all time (just my opinion)
Foo Fighters----Infinitly better than Nirvana ever dreamed of being (Grohl was just being held back!)

Other stuff I listen to a lot:
Izzy Stradlin and the Ju Ju Hounds
Blind Melon
Pink Floyd----quite a bit lately
Guns N Roses
Jimi Hendrix----learning to like it
Bruce Springsteen
...and some other stuff

Smaller stuff that most people haven't heard of:
Small Orange Relationship
Melissa Kreye
Mason Jennings

The stuff most people are surprised I listen too:
Enya-----lots of Enya (the best remedy for a high strung dude)
Mike Oldfield-----I firmly believe he experimented in tons of drugs in the 60's and 70's....and I thank him for putting his trips out for the rest of us to enjoy too
Vangelis-----screw 'Here Comes the Bride'  My wife and I got married to his music

That's about it I guess....Of course I listen to lots of other stuff....with 3340 songs in my iTunes library, I'm obviously not too picky!

Later,
Vard


----------

